# Any Elite Pure owners out there?



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Ive been shooting a 2012 Pure for about a month and half now. It draws and lets down easy. I sold my Z7 once i shot the Pure. Not saying the Z7 is a bad bow at all. Its just as I get older I wanted something smoother. Very nice draw cycle and solid back wall. Go shoot one. Shoot a Elite Hunter too. For strictly a hunting bow it might be even better.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I will also say the pure is one of the smoothest and most constant draw I've ever had. I have recently dropped to 60# setup just because of shoulder issues and this bow is a dream. I also have a hunter which is also very smooth bow but I think he pure will beat it out. If you don't mind he longer ata on the pure you will most likely enjoy shooting it more. I know I do!


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

i do! It really is smooth and a very forgiving bow..Once i learned how to time the cams up, it shoots like a dream and holds rock steady! Going out in the woods today to see if it can eat...Will post pics if the deer cooperate


----------



## ARTHURDJR338 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank for the info to all. I also have shoulder issues that make a bow with as smooth a draw and let down as possable a absolute must. Will be giving A few Elite bows a try. Both the ones suggested here as well as the Tour as I like a above 7.5" DL and a longer ATA.



Thanks again,
Arthur.


----------



## cherrybomb127 (Sep 9, 2010)

You'll love the Pure. The backwall is incredible valley is ridiculous, and the let down is as smooth and easy as I've ever experienced. For someone with shoulder issue I wouldn't recommend any other bow.


----------

